# Excel 2003 cannot clear cell!



## nickib622 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a workbook with several pages in it and several rows with client-specific information. I have done cell references from the main sheet for several additional sheets. For some unknown reason, on one of the additional worksheets (there are 5 additional worksheets based on main page), the date of birth cell will NOT clear - no matter what I do! Originally I had cell references in these cells, but since have decided that for the extra worksheets I did not need this information at all, so I cleared (or deleted) the "=***" information. I cannot see any data or cell reference or formula or anything in the field where this information would be. It's just like the DOB information is permanently there! I have even tried a workaround by making the text white to blend into the background of the sheet, but nope - it's still there, all in black for all to read. Any ideas? I have read about "locked" cells, but when I do a view code it is blank.

Before sending this post, I tried one more time to figure this out. I copied a cell reference from a totally different cell. Weird, but if I do this AND make the font white in color, I get the result I wanted - an empty cell. If, however, I do a cell reference to the correct cell (that specific client's DOB for instance), then I'm back to square one - I cannot clear the cell no matter what and even if I try to make it white text, it is there! Ugh!

Thanks!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Sounds like there may be a formula or VBA code somewhere that keeps restoring the value. Are you aware of anything like that?


----------



## nickib622 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nope, not aware of anything like that. It's just the weirdest thing to me! Is there anything else I can do - or anywhere I should check or look, for such a formula or VBA?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

If it's a formula you would need to go to the Formula Toolbar, click on the cell in question and then click Trace Precedents. This will show if there is a formula elsewhere affecting that cell.

To see if there is any code, press Alt+F11 to open the Visual Basic Editor - look for you Workbook name in the left hand column - then look and see if there are any Modules listed under the workbook or double click on ThisWorkbook to see if there is any code there.


----------



## nickib622 (Oct 6, 2010)

Okay, I tried what you suggested, and I got a window, but it didn't really look what like I thought it would look like. I kind of got another "chart" tab with a table on it and no workbook name in the left hand column. There seemed to be some type of "legend" to the left of the chart/graph on the page, but it made absolutely no sense to me! I actually had to just close out of the workbook and not save changes because then when I went to delete this new chart that was created I got the message that it might delete contents that were being used elsewhere.

I tried the "trace precedents" process, but I got the error that the cell had to have "a formula which includes valid references", which I am guessing these cells do not? 

It's still a mystery to me, and very frustrating, but I appreciate your help!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Can you attach a copy of the workbook? You should remove any sensitive data before doing this.


----------



## nickib622 (Oct 6, 2010)

*I figured it out - Excel 2003 cannot clear cell!*

:embarased Uh-oh . . . I hope you don't ban me from this site because I think I figured out what my problem was and I feel really stupid!

I had to add a new line/client, etc., and I noticed the same dang thing was happening. What I realized THIS time that I hadn't thought about before was that the data from column A was not wrapping and was overflowing (is that the right term for this?) into the "blank" cell. Ugh! It had absolutely NOTHING to do with a formula, code, prededent, nothing, just my own ignorance of this program and not realizing that I needed to "wrap text" on the cell to the left of the "problem cell" in order for the text in column A not to flow over to column B cell.

Ugh!

I'm so sorry - I hope at least this might turn the light on for anyone who is like me and is learning as they go. Sometimes I need to remember to look at the whole picture and not just the individual cell.

Thank you for all of your help with this - and everything I ask for help here on this awesome forum. Sorry to have wasted anyone's time! :sigh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

No worries - at least you managed to find a solution. And don't worry - we've all been there at some time. No-one is born with a full knowledge of any programme.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Nikki,

Don't feel sorry, these are real life "incidents" that happen with these software packages. Sometimes we overlook the obvious easy cause and get too technical too fast. It's a good learning exercise for all involved. I once had a client that accidently collapsed the row height on an Access table, and thought she lost all her data. That was a fun one to find. I think most of us have seen what happened to you at one time or another, the text display just overflows into the next cell.

take care,


----------

